# Bubble Magus Hero or Skimz Kone SK181



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Help me decide...both look of these skimmers won't be sold for another month or so.

Bubble Magus Hero

Skimz Kone SK181

They both look so SEXY! I do need a skimmer in the interim until I can get my hands on a BM or Skimz skimmer.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'd message Aqua Digital and see if you can be a tester for either of them - that's how I got my Bubble Magus skimmer. PM me for more details if you might be interested.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I tried to talk to Mike about that lol.
He's really confident that Skimz is the way to go. I asked him about testing and he said to wait until they get into the country first. 
I'll pm you, hopefully you can pursuade him for me!


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

the BM looks better IMO, it has a cylinder at the bottom and cone on top allowing for more contact time .... 

both are nice though lol

do any of the Canadian sites sell BM products ?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Ray said:


> the BM looks better IMO, it has a cylinder at the bottom and cone on top allowing for more contact time ....
> 
> both are nice though lol
> 
> do any of the Canadian sites sell BM products ?


I like the extra plate on the bottom of the BM. Reminds me of a Vertex Alpha Cone.

Closest vendor I think is Reef Aquatica? Then there's one in Ottawa and a few in Quebec I think.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

oakvile reef galerry had some bm for sale. don't know which models though.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks Violet. I never knew ORG carried BM.


----------

